
Pullkee – A simple Pull Requests analyzer - kirillrogovoy
https://github.com/kirillrogovoy/pullkee
======
Moter8
It would be interesting to actually know what Pullkee will output -- this is
not written about in the README at all.

Also, fails in windows, I've created an issue :)

~~~
zufallsheld
I was curious, too, so I created an example:
[https://gist.github.com/rndmh3ro/6fa36c5dad7d14285757b2afe62...](https://gist.github.com/rndmh3ro/6fa36c5dad7d14285757b2afe626e5a5)

